# rehydrating celery for soup



## snowcap (Jul 1, 2011)

how much celery do i need to rehydrate?
I dryed 6 bunches. I got 5 cups of dryed product. I usually get 3 uses from each bunch. 
So how much do i need to rehydrate for soup, and how much water to soak it in? For how long?
I know I should have figured this out by measuring And drying on seperate shelves the first time, but didn't think about it.
Some where around 1/3 cup, sound right?


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

Depends on how fine you diced it. I don't like things with a whole lot of celery in it. I dice mine fine. I re hydrate a heaping tablespoon in a cup of hot water, I get about half a cup. I would guess a quarter cup of dried would re hydrate to about a cup.


----------



## Raymond James (Apr 15, 2013)

I think it depends on what kind of soup and how much you are making? 

Do you think it is a third the size it was before dehydrating or is it more like a fourth? Measure out an amount then figure out what it would be if rehydrated . 1/3 cup dry rehydrated would be a cup if it gets 3 times smaller from what it was. 

I have never rehydrated if making soup I usually am cooking it all day- 6 to 8 hours. Just make sure I have plenty of liquid and add more if needed.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I just throw some in the soup or stew, have not noticed any difference between that and rehydrating and sauteeing first.


----------

